# Gun Cabinet to Cabinet Humi Project



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I found a gun cabinet while at the thrift store with my wife. It was $20, so I figured it was worth it to convert into a humi. I thought I might post what ideas I had so far and let you guys/gals give me suggestions/opinions. I by no means know everything I need to about building a humidor, so feel free to get me back on track in the event I might be messing up. Thanks for any input.:tu

This is waht it looks like. Just as I bought it.









I have already decided that I want to take it down and build it back up, while gluing and clamping everything, which the factory failed to do.
I will also go over everything with a sander and re-stain the outside.
I will upgrade the door hinges and locks.
My wife is an industrial designer, and has ordered the Skeleton key locks and hardware.

I was at a loss for what to do for shelves. So here is what I came up with.










These are RP Edge 100ct Boxes. I removed the lids and front flip-down door, which I will recycle for wall lining. I will also take the boxes apart, belt sand everything (The wood is rough cut), and put them back together, while adding vertical dividers for different cigars. I will also bore holes in the shelving with a Forstner Bit for aeration.

I will have to move the boxes to one side to accomodate the 2" wide Hydra or Cigar Oasis (Gotta make up my mind). Wires will be routed out the back.

Up top, I want to put 2 shelves on a forward tilt of 20 degrees. I will use this space to display boxes or new purchases.

I will also locate a fan up top.

I will be keeping my coolerdor for long term storage. I just want to build something nice that I can reach into and grab a cigar out of. I also don't want to have to keep all of my cigars hidden in the cooler all the time. I like looking at them.

So that is where I am at right now. Thanks again for any suggestions.:tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Tim...Great looking project!!! 


Good luck and I plan on watching this for more pics!!


Shawn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

looks like you are really on to something here Tim!! I think it's gonna turn out great.
Keep us all posted, will ya?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

I love to watch these projects come to fruition. Good luck buddy.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

NIce, keep the pics coming. I love the humidor projects.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> I love to watch these projects come to fruition. Good luck buddy.


x2 :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Being a gun guy I don't like the idea of changing a gun cabinet. However, being a cigar guy I like the idea! Maybe on the door you could put a sign that says: Contents Protected by Kimber. That way you still have the gun tie to the gun cabinet humi!
All BS aside, nice idea. Great pickup on the gun cabinet! I'm going to be watching all garage sales this spring for one of these! With some luck I can find a wide one that I can divide and have my guns on one side and my smokes on the other!

Keep the pics coming.

All the best,
Al


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

That's gonna be awesome! I'd be curious to see what you decide to go with between the hydra and the oasis.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

This thing is gonna be rockin. 
Don't be cheap with the glue along the way. Every one of those seems is going to leak humidity being it's old and rickety. Glue will save a lot of messing around later.
You may want to silicone the inside seams, too.
That door is gonna be tough to seal. It's too big and delicate for strong magnets.
I'm excited to see how you make a nice seal.
You might be able to use sticky back foam and just make sure the key mechanism holds the door tight? Dunno.
I envy your project, wish I was doing it!!!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

What a great idea and a nice find as well. Keep the pics coming as you progress!


----------



## wyork (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm right behind ya. My daughter had on old china cabinet with dolls in it. I am going to turn it into a humi. It will take some routing and sawing. 

Yours is coming together very well. Keep the pics of the progress coming.:tu


I hear you ahc4353. The 2nd amendment is the most important one.:gn


----------



## ltc1303 (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice project. I'm interested in see how this comes along. And the apples to apples cost of your project vs buying a wine cooler.

Marc


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Being a gun guy I don't like the idea of changing a gun cabinet. However, being a cigar guy I like the idea! Maybe on the door you could put a sign that says: Contents Protected by Kimber. That way you still have the gun tie to the gun cabinet humi!
> All BS aside, nice idea. Great pickup on the gun cabinet! I'm going to be watching all garage sales this spring for one of these! With some luck I can find a wide one that I can divide and have my guns on one side and my smokes on the other!
> 
> Keep the pics coming.
> ...


I have another gun cabinet. I had been looking for a china cabinet or something for a while. We just happened to be at the thrift store the night they put this out. So I jumped on it. I have a protected by GLOCK sticker.:tu I've got an R. Lee Ermie decal somewhere that says "SOUND OFF LIKE YOU OWN A GLOCK!" I like Kimber too.:tu

BTW, I appreciate all the support guys. I'll have some more pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Beachjeep90 (Jan 30, 2008)

Since your taking it all apart a small adjustable dim light would be cool to light it up at night. Looks like its gonna be nice!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Beachjeep90 said:


> Since your taking it all apart a small adjustable dim light would be cool to light it up at night. Looks like its gonna be nice!


That is a cool idea. Have you had any experience with them? Do you have an example? Thanks:tu


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Good luck! Should be awesome and I too will be looking forward to more pics!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Beachjeep90 said:


> Since your taking it all apart a small adjustable dim light would be cool to light it up at night. Looks like its gonna be nice!


*I would go with an LED light so you dont create any unwanted heat.*

*Just my 2:2*


----------



## Beachjeep90 (Jan 30, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> That is a cool idea. Have you had any experience with them? Do you have an example? Thanks:tu


http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50119407
No i have no experience doing anything like it, just thought it would be cool. Maybe a strip like on the link above. I found the idea from this...http://how2pointoh.blogspot.com/2007/10/bent-acrylic-lamp-w-birch-veneer.html


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

awesome find.. :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Great find, can't wait to see the finished product! :ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Beachjeep90 said:


> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50119407
> No i have no experience doing anything like it, just thought it would be cool. Maybe a strip like on the link above. I found the idea from this...http://how2pointoh.blogspot.com/2007/10/bent-acrylic-lamp-w-birch-veneer.html


That is pretty neat. My wife loves Ikea. We are going to the store in Atlanta soon. I will check the light kit out. Thanks:tu


----------



## Shaun Raney (Feb 1, 2008)

hk3 said:


> *I would go with an LED light so you dont create any unwanted heat.*
> 
> *Just my 2:2*


:tpd:

With bright white LEDs you could design some very moody lighting, and they are so small and last so long.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I got a little work done on the shelving yesterday. I got the holes bored in the box sides, and the pilots drilled in the bottoms. The pics do not include the small strip that runs across the top front of the box. I just mocked it up for illustration. I measured out one side, bored all the holes with a 1" Forstner Bit, then used it for a marking template for the rest. I would have gotten finished with bottoms too, but the wife and I had a meeting in B'ham. I did pick up the other two boxes I needed, and two AF Short Stories at the B&M.:ss



















I hope to get to the basement to finish the boring today. Gotta get some real work done right quick though. Hey, is Club Stogie hiring? J/K!
I'd work at CS for Nanners.:ss


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Lookin slick!
Scott


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Im going to check this project everyday..... You seem to be pretty knowlegdable of word working.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

....that would be "wood" working.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

hk3 said:


> ....that would be "wood" working.


:r I knew what you meant. I am sometimes good with words too, when I don't tpye thme worng or sdrawkcab.:ss

Gonna try and get some cabinet work done tonight. Gotta find the propane heater though.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> :r I knew what you meant. I am sometimes good with words too, when I don't tpye thme worng or sdrawkcab.:ss
> 
> Gonna try and get some cabinet work done tonight. Gotta find the
> propane heater though.


I will check back tomorrow morning and see how it's going.... It's after midnight here already so Im off to bed!


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY great idea, can't wait to see the finished product. Keep those pics coming. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

If deconstruction is progress, I made a little tonight. Had to go to the in-laws for a while, so it cut into humi time. I have to go do a photo job tomorrow, but will come home and start sanding. My friend is going to run all the shelf pieces through his large belt sander for me. 
I was going to rabit the sides to accept the existing shelves, but decided against. I would lose needed space for the HYDRA. I will glue it well and seal the inside with a good silicone sealant before lining with Spanish Cedar. I did decide to put in a MDF back. The little paneling type back just won't cut it. My wife is getting me a piece of drop off MDF from work. I will rabit it to fit into the back nicely to help with rigidity and sealing. I have a piece of Walnut that I put some Poly on. I am going to match the stain to that color. I gotta find some Skeleton-Keyed Cabinet locks too.

I'll try to make more progress tomorrow evening.:tu


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Lookin good. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> I gotta find some Skeleton-Keyed Cabinet locks too.


Good day!

I've used these guys before...:tu

http://houseofantiquehardware.com/s...eSbNmTb3mTe34Pa38Ta38Lbxz0?sc=11&category=114

Then there's always Rocklers...
http://www.rockler.com/CategoryView.cfm?Cat_ID=35&filter=locks


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Any new updates yet?


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

My371 said:


> Good day!
> 
> I've used these guys before...:tu
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links! :tu



hk3 said:


> Any new updates yet?


Yep. I got all of the outside surfaces sanded with 100 grit to get the old finish off. I am not going to touch the inside. I don't want to have to wait on the chemical smell to get out of the inside. I am going to line it with Spanish Cedar anyway. I ordered my Cedar from Internet Lumber. I have one more sanding with 220, then I will hand sand it with 320 in between wetting the wood to raise the grain. After that I will stain it, and apply Satin Poly to the outside.

Here are the sanded Pieces. The two unsanded pieces are interior shelves.









Here is the stain color I chose.










I picked out the knob and hinges too. The knob reminded me of a cigar ash. I like the brushed Platinum color too.










Here is the knob on the sanded door. I will sand the edges on the next sanding. I didn't want to knock them down with the 100 grit.










If the rain holds off, I am going to try to work up to my first 320 sanding tomorrow evening. Thanks for sticking with me, and for the pointers and links.:tu


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Lookin' pretty sweet Tim!:tu

If I may...Did you abandon the lock idea?

Love those "Cigar Ash" knobs!!...:ss I prefer "brushed" hardware as well...:tu

Keep up the great work!! http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=characters/character0056.gif....

M-


----------



## War Eagle (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow!! I haven't been around these parts in awhile but great work Tim!! Why didn't you tell me about this? This looks great! Good luck filling that sucker up!:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

War Eagle said:


> Wow!! I haven't been around these parts in awhile but great work Tim!! Why didn't you tell me about this? This looks great! Good luck filling that sucker up!:tu


How's it going man? I need to come see you. I'll give you a call very soon.:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

My371 said:


> Lookin' pretty sweet Tim!:tu
> 
> If I may...Did you abandon the lock idea?
> 
> ...


No I still have to find a lock. The lock goes below the handle the hole just isn't in the picture. I am checking those links today, as a matter of fact. 
Thanks!:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I made a little more progress tonight. I got the final sanding done before starting reassembly. I also got the shelves tacked back together. I decided to leave them a little rough. I found out the boxes are not made of Spanish Cedar (SC). So, as I can afford it, I will replace them with SC shelves. I decided to put it back together before staining. I like to satin, then fill my nail holes. You run the risk of soft wood soaking up the Plastic Wood wood filler and not taking stain in those areas. I will touch up the holes with filler and stain before applying the Poly.

Got to smoke a Perdomo Habano Corojo Presidente(?) while working on it. Was a really good smoke. A little sweet with nutty caramel and leather. It was HUGE! But a good smoke for working a little, smoking a little.:ss

Here she is semi reassembled.










Here are the shelves.



















Oh, my Spanish Cedar finally came in. As soon as I get the MDF, I will line it.










Man, does it smell good! Made the whole house smell like a B&M. I'm keeping it in the bedroom tonight.

Thanks for hanging with me on this project. It has been fun doing this thing.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Looks good...that's really coming together! Can't wait to see the SC lining installed!


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking quite excellent!!

I'm no "wood" expert...but do you plan on getting the staining/poly'ing done before lining with spanish cedar? I just wouldn't want the SC picking up any residual fumes...as it "breathes".

I've also found that "conditioning" softer woods(ex: Pine) before staining can make a world of difference in the final finish "look".










Keep up the great work!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

My371 said:


> Looking quite excellent!!
> 
> I'm no "wood" expert...but do you plan on getting the staining/poly'ing done before lining with spanish cedar? I just wouldn't want the SC picking up any residual fumes...as it "breathes".
> 
> ...


I definitely plan on staining before lining it. I am so anal about the cedar, I am keeping it in another room. Thanks for the Wood Conditioner tip. I will definitely do that. I have noticed with pine in the past that is easy to get darker and lighter spots. Thanks!:tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Great project.
Part of the slope involves viewing every kind of cabinet as a potential humidor.
It will take you _weeks_ to fill that up when your finished.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I can't wait to see this baby done. It's gonna be gorgeous.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

duhman said:


> Great project.
> Part of the slope involves viewing every kind of cabinet as a potential humidor.
> It will take you _weeks_ to fill that up when your finished.


It is true. I see stuff all the time and think,"That would make an awesome humidor."
The filling it up scares me. I looked in my coolerdor and thought, "oh Lord, this isn't going to fill it up. CBid here I come.:ss


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Looking good so far, Keep up the good work.:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> It is true. I see stuff all the time and think,"That would make an awesome humidor."
> The filling it up scares me. I looked in my coolerdor and thought, "oh Lord, this isn't going to fill it up. CBid here I come.:ss


Hang tight, it'll get full.
It just happens. In no time it'll be so full that you'll be using a hammer to pound in just one more stick. 
It's probably best for you to start making provisons for a West Wing right now. That way you can manage your lumber acquisition. :r


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Definatly looking good! Keep us updated and good luck.


----------



## CCCigar (May 3, 2007)

Project is looking good! Three questions though;
Did you smoke all those RP edges?
What are the RP Edge boxes made of if not Spanish Cedar?
Is you wife comfortable with you bringing Spanish Cedar into the bedroom?


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

CCCigar said:


> Project is looking good! Three questions though;
> Did you smoke all those RP edges?
> What are the RP Edge boxes made of if not Spanish Cedar?
> Is you wife comfortable with you bringing Spanish Cedar into the bedroom?


No, I didn't smoke all of the Edges. A B&M saved them for me.

They are made of rough cut Mahogany. I am not sure why RP stains them.

She is very comfortable with it. She likes the smell. However, I have learned it is not an aphrodisiac. Not for one of us, anyway. :bn


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> She likes the smell. However, I have learned it is not an aphrodisiac. Not for one of us, anyway. :bn


:bn:r


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good! Glad to see you haven't run into any problems yet. I hate to say it but I just ran out of space in my large humi last night.... it's a on going thing that's for sure!


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Good day Tim!

May I kindly ask what your plans are for the space beneath the shelves? Wasn't there some sort of door there? Accessories?:ss Or are you planning on "sealing" that space as well? Possible place for your humidification system...and a fan?

Also...I was lookin' around on Rockler's site the other day..and thought about your cabinet. I don't know how "fancy" you want get...But I saw some fretwork...and thought that might look cool "somewhere"....Up the sides...around the door...etc. That thought led to embossed carvings...mouldings...Heck...even finials...lol!

I don't know if any of these ideas would be "right" for your cabinet...But perhaps useful to someone else "converting"...

Embossed Carvings

Embossed Mouldings

Fretwork...I like the "leaves"... 

Finials

I'm looking forward to your progress.:ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I have been doing some more assembly. I have everything back together except for the MDF back, and the doors. The doors will go back on after staining and finishing. I sealed the inside tonight. I thought I would share a caulking tip too. I used to have to update apartment complexes and used this tip often. It takes a little longer, but the results is worth the time. I used medium tack, painter's tape. Tape about 1/8" on both sides of where caulk will be applied. I then applied the bead of caulk, making sure to fill the crack, not just cover it. Then I wiped the bead with finger tip.
I then carefully pull tape off leaving a near perfect bead.

Here is caulk after running bead.

Here is bead after being smoothed with finger and tape removed.










My next step will be cutting and installing the MDF back. I will seal it like above.
Then on to the finishing. After finishing, I will install the Spanish Cedar. I will update with a full pic of cabinet assembled tomorrow. Maybe I'll even have the back in and front molding in place, and ready to stain. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Looking pretty nice. :tu:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

My371 said:


> Good day Tim!
> 
> May I kindly ask what your plans are for the space beneath the shelves? Wasn't there some sort of door there? Accessories?:ss Or are you planning on "sealing" that space as well? Possible place for your humidification system...and a fan?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the ideas. I would definitely like to put something in the middle of the bottom door. It needs some type of accent. I did seal the bottom as well. I will use it for box storage. I will put a fan blowing into the bottom from top to humidify the bottom. Thanks for all the help.:tu


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> Thanks for the ideas. I would definitely like to put something in the middle of the bottom door. It needs some type of accent. I did seal the bottom as well. I will use it for box storage. I will put a fan blowing into the bottom from top to humidify the bottom. Thanks for all the help.:tu


Lookin' great Tim!!

If I may(again...lol)...What type of "caulk" did you use?

Your "caulking tip" is an excellent one...especially if one has never been on the "other end " of a caulk gun.

I had another idea as well...If you can't decide on a "particular carving"...you could always take the bottom door off and cover it with cigar bands. There are quite a few threads containing "How-To" ...regarding this topic.

Or...You can get a "Box top" of your favorite cigar and apply it on the door!...Heck...you could "design" it so you could make the "box tops" interchangeable..."Peg and Hole"...velcro...etc...You know how "our" tastes change.

I know...more work...lol!:tu

Enjoy your day!
M-


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

My371 said:


> Lookin' great Tim!!
> 
> If I may(again...lol)...What type of "caulk" did you use?
> 
> ...


I used GE Silicone II with BioSeal Mold and Mildew Protection. Great Stuff.:tu I may go with the Box top Idea. I have an AVO Domaine Top I might could use.:ss

Thanks, and keep those ideas coming. I appreciate the interest.:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I went against my original plan to stain then fill. I filled all nail holes, and used plugs to fill large screw holes from the original manufacturer. I also installed the molding around the top. It had a single piece of Dentil Molding before. I chose what is a better looking molding IMO. 

I mocked it up for the pic. I have some squaring adjustments to make. I will do a final sand, then stain tomorrow. It is finally coming together. :ss

Mock up:



New Molding:



The dark area between the top and bottom door is a place I did not think to sand when apart. DOH! I will get it tomorrow.:tu

BTW, my brother is pretty handy with a scroll saw. He is going to try and do me an AVO Band for the bottom door. Thanks for the idea, My371.


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

I can't believe I missed your last post on Monday Tim...I apologize.

That is looking sweeeet!!! I love the crown moulding you decided to go with...Personally...I have never really cared for "Dental" moulding...Reminds me of..... If you "condition" the wood first...It should help blend in the nail "fills".

Any updates? How's that AVO band coming along? 

Are you going to put a "pull" on the bottom drawer...or just use the key/lock to open it?


----------



## War Eagle (Jun 8, 2007)

Forgot to ask you about the cabinet this evening Tim. It is really looking sharp. You have a talent for sure.:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

My371 said:


> I can't believe I missed your last post on Monday Tim...I apologize.
> 
> That is looking sweeeet!!! I love the crown moulding you decided to go with...Personally...I have never really cared for "Dental" moulding...Reminds me of..... If you "condition" the wood first...It should help blend in the nail "fills".
> 
> ...


I've got to get the design to my brother for the AVO Band. Would you plce the pull just below the lock? If I use one, I may go with something like this one.










Any opinions? You always have great ideas.:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

War Eagle said:


> Forgot to ask you about the cabinet this evening Tim. It is really looking sharp. You have a talent for sure.:tu


Thanks, Andy. I should be staining it tomorrow. I'm ready to get some cigars in it.:ss


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> I've got to get the design to my brother for the AVO Band. Would you plce the pull just below the lock? If I use one, I may go with something like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good day Tim!

Good question....I'd probably wait 'til after it was stained...and the AVO(or whatever you decide to put on the bottom door) was finished. I wouldn't want anything to "detract" from the "design". You may be able to "hide" the pull better.

Depending on the size of the "design" and the lock already being present...you'll have quite a bit going on in that smaller area.

Which AVO band "colors" do you plan on using? For example...If you went with the "black" maduro band...I might go with "black" hardware...Or the brushed nickel might compliment it. Another idea would be to just open it with the key(you could paint the key and lock "face" black)...since you "shouldn't"(lol...yea right) be gettin' into it so often(box storage).

I guess it's just a matter of what looks best to you. Hardware is relatively easy to "change out".

Enjoy your day!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I have been at it again. After putting on the top moulding, I decided the bottom looked plain. So, O dolled it up a little. I couldn't find a base moulding i liked in the size I needed, so I made it. I bought a 1 X 4 piece of White Wood. I then used my router with a Roman Ogee bit to make my own 1 3/4" base moulding. I used some corner pieces to add what I hope is a classy look.

Base Moulding just after install:

Here is the hole thing:

Here is one coat of stain on the door.

I ended up tearing out the original shelves. They were not square from the factory. So, I opted to put in Mahogany lips for a cedar Tray to sit on. I will build the tray later. These boards ffrom a Edge box are front to back. The tray will be built to run side to side. I also put in a better, more solid Birch plywood bottom shelf. It should take Spanish Cedar well.
Not sure if you noticed. but, I got in the MDF back too. I left a channell on both sides to run fan & LED wiring.










Here it is with the door stuck in, the shelves in place and the bottom door with pull. Haven't totally decided to use the pull yet.

I ahve to shoot a wedding tomorrow. But, when i get home this thing will be stained. :tu

I thought I might throw in a before and after at this point. It has gained about 30 lbs. My cost now, counting the initial cost of the cabinet is about $63.

Before:










After:

Does it look any better?


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Looking VERY good. Nice work. :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like it's going to turn out great ,keep the Pics coming:tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow this thing is really coming around! Keep up the good work and the photos!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

It'll be a beauty for sure!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Tim... you are a man of many talents! Your woodworking skills are impressive. Beautiful piece of furniture. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Tim... you are a man of many talents! Your woodworking skills are impressive. Beautiful piece of furniture. :tu


Thanks, SJ. I could only be more patient. In my mind, I am already pulling cigars from it.:ss

Thanks for the kind words. I appreciate your's and everyone's interest in the project.:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Tim, it's gorgeous.
I'd love to have something just like that except full of angled shelves and maybe four drawers. The bottom would be for box storge.
I wish I could attach the picture from my brain.

I've been kicking around ideas on the order of a wall hung display case but my head's too busy with other projects to give it any grind time.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome looking project. I can not believe this is the first time I have seen this thread. I just read the whole thing. You now have my undivided attention. Cant wait for the next update!! Good luck


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Told you I was impatient. I had to see it stained. So, it is stained. I will put one more coat of stain on it. I restained the door and it looks great. It ended up with a geep red Magogany that I was looking for. I must say, the pine has some grain figure on the sides. I like it though.
Man, I think I am going to smoke a late night cigar and just look at it. :ss


----------



## Kojak (Nov 15, 2007)

WOW that is looking sweet Tim. I hope to be able to do something similar one day, maybe this summer.


----------



## 44MAG (Mar 9, 2008)

wow, just came across this tonite. you did this whole thing since 2/25? great job. im envious. makes me want to pitch my coolidors and start over.:cb


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

:tu Dang, this thread has made me want to go thrift shopping today. Like I need another project. Or more room to fill with cigars. :hn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Great progress Tim. Keep at it and you will be pulling that first stigie from within in no time.

All the best,
Al


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Lookin' great Tim! Your work is something to be proud of!:tu


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't help but keep coming back to this thread to see the progress. It looks great, good work.


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Good stuff. Must be very satisfying to be able to do that.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey guys. I'm still making progress. I got the last coat of stain on. I will post more pics when i get some poly on it and start the wet sanding process. I used to use steel wool for this, but wet sanding has less of a marring affect. I am also going to pick up the wire i need to wire it so the HYDRA Fans will locate where I want them. I'll post pics of that too.

To be continued.....:tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I was wondering...
Waiting to see.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

I didn't want to bother you......lol

Thanks for the update Tim!:tu


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

nice work! I can't believe I missed the progress. Good stuff. :tu


----------



## jack7382 (Mar 11, 2008)

that is one awesome project! you should be very proud of it!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

That thing is looking SWEET! I wish I had the woodworking skills to do somthing like that.
Scott


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

My371 said:


> I didn't want to bother you......lol
> 
> Thanks for the update Tim!:tu


No bother. Keep me motivated, man! :r

Here is the progress report of the day, as well as some plan details.

I got a coat of poly on the cabinet, and two coats on the door after a water sanding. The satin finish is going to look nice. I wish I could catch it better in pictures.

If you look in the right, rearward corner at the MDF, you might see a dark line which is a channel I cut in it when cutting the rabit. This channel will be for the fan wiring. This way, no wire will be visible from the HYDRA to the top fan. The wire will be hidden underneath the Spanish Cedar. If I ever need to rewire, I just hook new wire to old one and pull it in as I pull the old one out. I am using 18ga Lamp Wire to run the wiring. I will show pics as I do that part.

Here is the other side. I hope you can see the poly.

Wet sanding and two more coats of poly, and we're on to the cedar.
I picked up a gallon of Tite Bond II today to glue in the Cedar with.
I can't believe it is the same piece of furniture.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Hey guys. I'm still making progress. I got the last coat of stain on. I will post more pics when i get some poly on it and start the wet sanding process. I used to use steel wool for this, but wet sanding has less of a marring affect. I am also going to pick up the wire i need to wire it so the HYDRA Fans will locate where I want them. I'll post pics of that too.
> 
> To be continued.....:tu


Are you just adding extensions to the 2 wires on the fans or did you find the ribbon cable that connects directly to the Hydra from the splitter?

Cabinet looks incredible!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

compuag said:


> Are you just adding extensions to the 2 wires on the fans or did you find the ribbon cable that connects directly to the Hydra from the splitter?
> 
> Cabinet looks incredible!


I will add an extension from the splitter to the top fan (The wires aren't long enough on the fan). The other fan wires will be hidden under the bottom shelf. I will have a fan on each end of the lower shelf - One blowing down, one blowing up. The Top fan will blow forward.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great looking work Tim, keep it up, love seeing the progress pics


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow!!! Lookin' absolutely beautiful!!!!!

I love the "grain" ing on it!

Great idea on the "channel"!:tu

Any updates on the "logo"?...I'm tryin' to motivate.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

My371 said:


> Wow!!! Lookin' absolutely beautiful!!!!!
> 
> I love the "grain" ing on it!
> 
> ...


Still considering the AVO. I wish I could make a cool, classy design with LLG in it.


----------



## Sagellih (Feb 12, 2008)

What a great project! I can now only hope to find a cabinet at a thrift store. I guess I'll be spending more time there! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Sagellih said:


> What a great project! I can now only hope to find a cabinet at a thrift store. I guess I'll be spending more time there! Can't wait to see the finished product!


Keep your eye open. It is amazing what turns up at the thrift shops. Sorry for the delay in updates, guys/gals. The poly process is the longest. It is also a lot of the same. I should have it final coated Monday. By Wed. I should be wiring fans, installing cedar, doors and seals. I have plenty of beads from shilala. I hope the wife is getting the HYDRA for my B'day. I've dropped enough hints.

I also want to thank each and everyone that has posted in the thread. Your kind words have been motivational. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

beautiful...the grain on it looks awesome! reminds me of vintage jbl speakers!


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I dig this project man. Quality all the way...well done!


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> Still considering the AVO. I wish I could make a cool, classy design with LLG in it.


Would that LLG be for "Lowland Gorilla"....:ss

I know the final "Finishing Process"...can be the most frustrating..."Hurry up and wait"...lol....

Lookin' forward to the next set of pics!:tu

Take your time.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I got the last coat of poly on tonight. I should be able to post faster results over the next few days. I have it wired, just waiting on my fans and splitter to come in (Thanks vanderburg). I have got to hurry up and order my HYDRA. Does anyone know the width of the ribbon cable for the HYDRA? I need to go ahead and cut the slot for it to go through. As soon as it dries, I will be posting pics of the seal I came up with, cedar install, etc.

I came up with a cool way to finish the locks. I could not find any black or brushed locks. So, I am going to use gun bluing to color (chemical reaction to the brass) them black. I think it will look better than paint and be more permanent.

Thanks again for seeing me through this project. :tu


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update Tim!

I'm curious how the locks turn out!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

My371 said:


> Thanks for the update Tim!
> 
> I'm curious how the locks turn out!


I tried the bluing last night. It didn't work out too well. It probably has to do with the harder material the locks are constructed of. I ended up painting them a Platinum/Silver color. It was worth a try though.


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

smokeyscotch said:


> I tried the bluing last night. It didn't work out too well. It probably has to do with the harder material the locks are constructed of. I ended up painting them a Platinum/Silver color. It was worth a try though.


Sorry to hear that...http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=sad/sad0019.gif....But now you know!

If you ever want to apply a color to metal again...

May I suggest Seymour's products 

I use their MRO Bulk High Solids Industrial Coatings to "touch up" my exterior white iron handrails...And I'm quite impressed. It's tough stuff...lol.

:ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

My371 said:


> Sorry to hear that...http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=sad/sad0019.gif....But now you know!
> 
> If you ever want to apply a color to metal again...
> 
> ...


Thanks, man. I will check them out.

My fans came in today. I made some progress tonight. I got the cedar in the back, and the slanted shelf supports installed. I will build a fan mount tomorrow, and a few odds and ends. I should be able to get the doors mounted back up too. Too tired to post all the pics tonight. But, I'll get them up tomorrow. Man, it is starting to look and smell like a humi. :chk

I love the smell of Spanish Cedar! :tu

Nite, Guys/Gals!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

WOW! What a transformation already. Really enjoying watching the work progress. :tu


----------



## Kojak (Nov 15, 2007)

Anxiously awaiting the latest pics. Nice work Tim sounds like your getting to the home stretch.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Kojak said:


> Anxiously awaiting the latest pics. Nice work Tim sounds like your getting to the home stretch.


Okay. Here is what I have so far. I have been working on it today, but not quite ready for the reveal.

This is after cedar install last night. I brushed the back of the cedar with Tite Bond II and used my finish nailer to tack it. I tried to nail in a way that most of them will be hidden by the shelves.

I used an angle finder to mark my shelf location at 20 degrees.










I made the shelf supports out of Mahogany. I cut them to length and cut the ends at 20 degrees. I then drilled using a countersink bit.










Here are the supports afer mounting.

This is the wiring I explained in an earlier post. Notice it fits behind the cedar. It can still be pulled freely for updates or whatever. I will put another wire on the other side to wire my LED's when I get them. I will put a piece of Cedar Trim over the top portion. I will mount it with small screws, so it can be removed if needed.

Here is where the same wire comes out the bottom under where the removable shelf will be.

Here is just a wide angle view so you can see how the Cedar looks against the finish color.

Today, I have the trim piece made. I am working on the shelves. I made the top fan housing. I am headed to The Big Orange Store to get some shrink wrap for wiring and a decent soldering gun. Mine sucks turtle turds.

I do believe this thing will be seasoning by the weekend.:chk

:tu


----------



## Kojak (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Tim I was starting to have some withdraw symptoms

:tu:tu


----------



## War Eagle (Jun 8, 2007)

Looking great Tim! She's gonna be purty all put together.:tu


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the Pic updates Tim!!!

Lookin' absolutely fabulous...You can't convince me that you haven't done this before.:tu
Can't wait 'til the final reveal!:ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I think I'm going to go mental if you don't soon get this thing done. 
Want me to come over and help? We'd have a blast. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

War Eagle said:


> Looking great Tim! She's gonna be purty all put together.:tu


Thanks, Andy! Man, I can't wait to get some cigars in it.



My371 said:


> Thanks for the Pic updates Tim!!!
> 
> Lookin' absolutely fabulous...You can't convince me that you haven't done this before.:tu
> Can't wait 'til the final reveal!:ss


I've done a little wood working. Mostly small scale. Turkey Calls and such. And, a little refinishing here and there. This is my first Humi project though. Probably won't be the last. This has really been enjoyable. I want to build one from scratch one day.



shilala said:


> I think I'm going to go mental if you don't soon get this thing done.
> Want me to come over and help? We'd have a blast. :tu


Grab an Oliva and be here at 0600. I'll have the coffee ready.



Kojak said:


> Thanks for the pics Tim I was starting to have some withdraw symptoms
> 
> :tu:tu


You bet, man. I should have it all losed up tomorrow.

Thank you all for hangin' with me on this. It has been nice to get advice and help from my Brothers. :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Looking good! Can't wait to see this puppy loaded! :ss


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks great! 
This cabinet project of yours is making me want to build one myself!
Beautiful work Tim! 
Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

dunng said:


> Looking good! Can't wait to see this puppy loaded! :ss


Filling it is the scary part. 



hk3 said:


> Looks great!
> This cabinet project of yours is making me want to build one myself!
> Beautiful work Tim!
> Thanks for the great pictures!


Thanks! It has been one of the most relaxing projects I have done. If I can help you in any way, let me know. :tu

*Update*: I ordered my HYDRA las night, or this morning I should say (2 a.m.). I got it from Mark, at Cigarmony. Maybe I will win the Club Stogie Stinky to sit beside my cabinet.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Alright, guys/gals. I have somewhat of a reveal. I got side tracked by taking the wife for some "Reatil Therapy" in Auburn. Hey, if she ain't happy, well, you know. I still have to build the slotted shelves, but other than that and getting the HYDRA installed, she is done. Well, I do have to season it and fill it up, but that is just a minor technicality.

That said, here are the rest of the pics. I will post up the pics of the shelves and how I do the bottom fans tomorrow.

This is the top trim piece and home made fan enclosure. I am about to wire up the fan. I cut the connector off the fan, leaving enough wire to wire it up in the bottom of the humi. This way, I can plug it in the splitter under the bottom shelf. I left the top and bottom of the enclosure open to allow for air flow. I made the enclosure from wood from the Edge boxes and a bottom from another cigar box.

I put shrink wrap over each wire, then one longer piece over both wires on the fan.

Here, the wires have been soldered, and I am heating the shrink wrap with my trusty Zippo w/ Z-Plus.

Both wires have been shrink wrapped. Now, I will slide the longer piece over both wires and shrink it.

Here is the top wiring complete.

I then put the trim piece in place and fastened it with wood screws in case I ever need to get to the wiring. I also centered the fan and mounted it. Here is the fan and trim installed.

Next I went to work on the doors. I used this as a seal. I like that it fits inside the doors well and the color blends in well.










Here are a couple closeups of the door seal at work after mounting the doors, and lockiing them.

Hinge Side:

And the moment I know I have been waiting for:

Here is a Befor/After. Please tell me it looks better.

My wife is getting me some "Bun Feet" as she calls them They look like semi flattened balls. She thinks it will look better that way.

Sorry for the bad pics. I will get some better lit ones up with the completed shelves tomorrow. I gotta drag it out in true Reality TV fashion.

Thanks for all the help and support guys. Now I am off to our friend the search function. I have never seasoned anything this big before. So, it just goes to show that something can always be learned at CS with progression in this hobby. 
LOOK OUT SLOPE HERE I COOOOooooooommme!


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

You did an awesome job. I have a feeling you will be on the slope soon.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, that is gorgeous!! Congrats!! :tu

Does the Hydra have the ability to handle a cabinet that size? I thought I read somewhere that 4 cu ft was the max?


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

compuag said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous!! Congrats!! :tu
> 
> Does the Hydra have the ability to handle a cabinet that size? I thought I read somewhere that 4 cu ft was the max?


Here is a link. It will humidify up to 8 cu.ft. 
I am at 7.08 cu.ft. I also have 16 cigar sized bags of beads, as well as other sizes, thanks to shilala. Once I get it seasoned, it should hold steady. I will let you know how I like the HYDRA after I use it for a while.
Thanks for the interest.:tu


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

A job well done! I envy you and your fine work on this project. Now you gotta fill-er-up!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

hk3 said:


> A job well done! I envy you and your fine work on this project. Now you gotta fill-er-up!


Thanks! Man, I may be embarrased when I get everything from my cooler in it. It is bigger than I realized. My wife will be so happy that I need/want/have to have more cigars.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome job there Tim, it looks great!!:tu:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Awesome job there Tim, it looks great!!:tu:tu


:tpd:Looks great....:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Awesome job there Tim, it looks great!!:tu:tu





DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tpd:Looks great....:tu


Thanks fellas! I finished the shelves. All I have to do now is plug up a HYDRA, hopefully tomorrow (It is enroute).

To build the shelves, I cut them to size. I came up with the size by using my depth measurement (front to back), which was 11". Then I found that I wanted a 1" space between shelf strips. 
So, the equation is: 11 - 3 (3 spaces between four strips) = 8
8" remaining/ 4 Strips = 2"

After cutting the strips to size. I cut 1" blocks. I used my framing square as a jig, and placed the 1" blocks between the strips for my spacing. I then glued and stapled my braces in place.

The Bottom shelf was different than the two top shelves. But, I built it using the same process. I also drilled the holes for the fans. Here is what the lower shelf looks like in place.

One fan blows down (right), one blows up. Thanks goes to vanderburg for the shelves. He took me up on my Wild Monkey in the NST. Thanks, Robert! I also need to thank shilala for all the beads that will go in this baby. He gave me an awesome trade on some smokes and took care of me. Thanks to both you guys for having a hand in this thing. I also want to thank Mark at Ciagrmony for the CS discount on the HYDRA. I hope I win that CS Stinky to put beside this thing. That would be sweet.

Here is the cabinet complete:

Here is the inside: I may end up using the top shelves for single and stack boxes on bottom. I'll just have to see how it goes. All that will be a work in progress. I don't want to hit the slope full speed.

With a few empty boxes and lower singles shelves.

Now, I still have to figure out how to season the big mutha.

Thanks for seeing me through this averyone. I appreciate all the tips, encouragement, and motivation.

Thank you! :tu :chk


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

Holy :BS, that looks awesome! You are going to have a wild time filling it up.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Amazing :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

That's one to be proud of! Great job!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Incredible. A yard sale gun cabinet to this beautiful piece of furniture! What a nice transition!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

What a great job!!!!!

Al

Season it with a bowl of distilled water that has been heated. The stem speeds the process. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

webjunkie said:


> Holy :BS, that looks awesome! You are going to have a wild time filling it up.





BamBam said:


> Amazing :tu





Bax said:


> That's one to be proud of! Great job!





hk3 said:


> Incredible. A yard sale gun cabinet to this beautiful piece of furniture! What a nice transition!





ahc4353 said:


> What a great job!!!!!
> 
> Al
> 
> Season it with a bowl of distilled water that has been heated. The stem speeds the process. :tu


Thanks Guys! I appreciate it. I am almost sad I am done. Maybe I can find another project soon.

Al, thanks for the seasoning tip. I will do that. You shuld have a ~Cg:4~ in the mail tomorrow. :tu


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

Filling that thing up should keep you busy for a while.



smokeyscotch said:


> Thanks Guys! I appreciate it. I am almost sad I am done. Maybe I can find another project soon.
> 
> Al, thanks for the seasoning tip. I will do that. You shuld have a ~Cg:4~ in the mail tomorrow. :tu


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

What a nice renovation..turned out the be really nice. Great job.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

:envy:
Great work, very nice from idea to completion. Hope you don't grow out of it too soon, but if you do, I got dibs.

But really, I hope I don't need anything that big for a long time.:hn


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

A true work of art Tim!

Thank you...for sharing an incredible step-by-step project with all who have viewed this thread!:tu

I'm sure that many a Gorrilla have been inspired. I know I have! :tu

I hope that you're very proud of your work!! You did a beautiful job!

Thanks again and have a blast fillin' it up!:ss
M-


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks again everyone! 

One more update. I installed the bottom door pull. 



I will post updates as I get it seasoned and start moving my stogies in there. 

All the best! :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Great job, Tim! That is a work of art that any gorilla would be proud to own! :ss

Thoroughly enjoyed the pictures and the journey to completion. :tu

By the way... how does your wife like the way it turned out?*



smokeyscotch said:


> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> One more update. I installed the bottom door pull.
> 
> ...


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Its beautiful!


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Great job, Tim! That is a work of art that any gorilla would be proud to own! :ss*
> 
> *Thoroughly enjoyed the pictures and the journey to completion. :tu*
> 
> *By the way... how does your wife like the way it turned out?*


She loves it. She has admitted she loves the smell of Spanish Cedar and humidors in general. Now, while she loves the cabinet, I am not so sure she is wild about me filling it up.  Good problem to have I say.:tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

It looks amazing! :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Tim,

Sorry I forgot to give you my addy, I just PMed it. Please insure when you ship the Gun Cabinet Humi to me it's well packaged. I don't want any scratches on my new humi. 

You are one generous BOTL!!!!

Thanks,
Al


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

That looks incredible!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> Tim,
> 
> Sorry I forgot to give you my addy, I just PMed it. Please insure when you ship the Gun Cabinet Humi to me it's well packaged. I don't want any scratches on my new humi.
> 
> ...


:r :r :r

*Tim is generous... but not THAT generous.*


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Tim,
> 
> Sorry I forgot to give you my addy, I just PMed it. Please insure when you ship the Gun Cabinet Humi to me it's well packaged. I don't want any scratches on my new humi.
> 
> ...


You bet man. I want to makes sure it is working really good first. I should be shipping it out September 31st. Thanks for giving it a good home.



SmokeyJoe said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> *Tim is generous... but not THAT generous.*


Al's puttin' me to the test, huh! :r:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> You bet man. I want to makes sure it is working really good first. I should be shipping it out September 31st. *Thanks for giving it a good home*.


Anything for you Tim! Good idea about checking it out first I don't want to have to ship it back. :tu

Al


----------



## DONNYXMX (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice job....You need to post pics as you fill it up :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Here are the first of many pics of filling up the Cabinet. I am going to order some Spanish Cedar to build better singles shelving/drawers. The bottom shelves are going to cause problems with the HYDRA I am afraid.

Anyway, here are the first sticks to go in.





































Scott (Shilala) those bead bags look good! :tu
vanderburg- the fans work great. :tu
Scott (FishForFree), that Tat is about to disappear.:ss

I have some Oliva's coming from shilala, and some Tats coming from the Split. Also a few AVO's. So, I am well on my way. I need to do some more Illusione Splits too. Shhh. My wife's coming in here.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

How about building something up underneath the angled shelves to hold beads? They would be hidden away and right where they could do good work.
If you're not opening it constantly like at a B&M I would think that the wood and cigars would stabilize the humidity enough to not worry about the bottom shelves. But some custom cedar shelves wouldn't hurt. 
I still have first dibs.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

duhman said:


> How about building something up underneath the angled shelves to hold beads? They would be hidden away and right where they could do good work.
> If you're not opening it constantly like at a B&M I would think that the wood and cigars would stabilize the humidity enough to not worry about the bottom shelves. But some custom cedar shelves wouldn't hurt.
> I still have first dibs.


That's a good idea. I may just put my boxes in the bottom compartment, and use angled shelving for singles. If the shelves get too full, I'll just smoke more. :ss

You and Al aren't gonna start fighting over this thing are you?


----------



## fiveironlp (Mar 30, 2008)

looks great! I love DIY projects, this sounds like a cool summer project for myself! Maybe some strips of lights down the sides, or one harsh LED at the top (the picture I have in my head is intensely cool)


----------



## War Eagle (Jun 8, 2007)

Damn Tim, that is unreal. I envy folks like you that can do that kind of work. I can barely hammer a nail.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

War Eagle said:


> Damn Tim, that is unreal. I envy folks like you that can do that kind of work. I can barely hammer a nail.


:r Don't feel bad. When I was younger, I was allergic to hammers. Every time I used one, my nails turned black and fell off.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

smokeyscotch said:


> :r Don't feel bad. When I was younger, I was allergic to hammers. Every time I used one, my nails turned black and fell off.


:r :r So there is hope for me after all.... :ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

dunng said:


> :r :r So there is hope for me after all.... :ss


If I can do it, anyone can. :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Beautimus!! Is that a word? Who cares! It's plain beautimus!!

Nice job Tim!:tu

Smoke that TAT!! :ss


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Beautimus!! Is that a word? Who cares! It's plain beautimus!!
> 
> Nice job Tim!:tu
> 
> Smoke that TAT!! :ss


I already did! :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> That's a good idea. I may just put my boxes in the bottom compartment, and use angled shelving for singles. If the shelves get too full, I'll just smoke more. :ss
> 
> You and Al aren't gonna start fighting over this thing are you?


There will be no fight. I called it first. It's mine.
Glad I could clear that up. Now on to other things.

That would be great a gun cabinet for my smokes. I don't have a gun cabinet for my guns!

Al


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> There will be no fight. I called it first. It's mine.
> Glad I could clear that up. Now on to other things.
> 
> That would be great a gun cabinet for my smokes. I don't have a gun cabinet for my guns!
> ...


I was wondering where you were.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Tim,

Greeting from MD (we spoke on the phone a few weeks ago about starting a cigar club). I can't believe I just saw this thread for the first time tonight! I read the whole thing start to finish and man, what a saga! It was like watching a "Yankee Workshop" episode on PBS. You did an amazing job on the cabidor, and I know it will be a family heirloom for many, many years to come.

Many of the BOTLs that posted on this thread have said "good luck filling it up", but I think you should get the stuffings bombed out of you for such a great, informative, entertaining post, not to mention tons of RG! So everybody doesn't have to PM you, I think you should post your address (or maybe a P.O. box would be better) where we, your fellow primates, can bomb you back to the stone age and help you fill up that beauty! If you're not comfortable with that, please PM me your addy. I promise I won't hurt you too bad. Trust me!:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ANYONE who needs Tims address please PM me I have it!!!!!

This is gonna be fun!
Al


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Tim D. said:


> Tim,
> 
> Greeting from MD (we spoke on the phone a few weeks ago about starting a cigar club). I can't believe I just saw this thread for the first time tonight! I read the whole thing start to finish and man, what a saga! It was like watching a "Yankee Workshop" episode on PBS. You did an amazing job on the cabidor, and I know it will be a family heirloom for many, many years to come.
> 
> Many of the BOTLs that posted on this thread have said "good luck filling it up", but I think you should get the stuffings bombed out of you for such a great, informative, entertaining post, not to mention tons of RG! So everybody doesn't have to PM you, I think you should post your address (or maybe a P.O. box would be better) where we, your fellow primates, can bomb you back to the stone age and help you fill up that beauty! If you're not comfortable with that, please PM me your addy. I promise I won't hurt you too bad. Trust me!:ss


You don't know how much that post means to me, man. I appreciate the very kind words, and affirmation of my successful project. I remember our conversation. Therefore, I know you are a great BOTL and person in general. Therefore it means a lot for you to say those things.

Thanks you! :tu



ahc4353 said:


> ANYONE who needs Tims address please PM me I have it!!!!!
> 
> This is gonna be fun!
> Al


:r Would you go smoke an Illusione or something?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey..I got it too...hmmmmm how bout a "Lets Stuff the Humi" like they do for schools and such.....



Shawn


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Hey..I got it too...hmmmmm how bout a "Lets Stuff the Humi" like they do for schools and such.....
> 
> Shawn


Come on guys! Cut it out now. I can get it done in due time. There are men and women overseas that can't walk to a Cabinet and open it. There are newbs with cigars in Tupperdors, ziplocs, or anything they can find to start enjoying this great hobby and community. How bout we just bomb them. :tu


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

smokeyscotch said:


>


Wow! What a change. The new finish looks great. You did a helluva job. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Come on guys! Cut it out now. I can get it done in due time. There are men and women overseas that can't walk to a Cabinet and open it. There are newbs with cigars in Tupperdors, ziplocs, or anything they can find to start enjoying this great hobby and community. How bout we just bomb them. :tu


We can and will do that too. :tu

_*Like I said, I have Tims address if any wants it for any reason. I think his birthday is coming up as well.*_

Al


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Come on guys! Cut it out now. I can get it done in due time. There are men and women overseas that can't walk to a Cabinet and open it. There are newbs with cigars in Tupperdors, ziplocs, or anything they can find to start enjoying this great hobby and community. How bout we just bomb them. :tu


You don't get off that easy! I intend to do both, bomb you and anybody else I can get in my sights!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Tim D. said:


> You don't get off that easy! I intend to do both, bomb you and anybody else I can get in my sights!


Thats what I'm talk'in about!!!!!!! HOORAH!!

All the best,
The guy that has Tims address!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Come on guys! Cut it out now. I can get it done in due time. There are men and women overseas that can't walk to a Cabinet and open it. There are newbs with cigars in Tupperdors, ziplocs, or anything they can find to start enjoying this great hobby and community. How bout we just bomb them. :tu


Been there done that.....but weren't you part of the 20 who ride like 100?????

HMMMM

anyone want to start a list?????

Shawn


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Tim D. said:


> You don't get off that easy! I intend to do both, bomb you and anybody else I can get in my sights!





ahc4353 said:


> Thats what I'm talk'in about!!!!!!! HOORAH!!
> 
> All the best,
> The guy that has Tims address!


Aaaahh! You guys are gonna get me all broke up inside, now.

Al, quit stirring the pot! 

Sincerely,

The guy about to change his address.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Sincerely,

The guy about to change his address.

YOU CAN'T HIDE MY FRIEND!! Besides you will be easy to see carrying around that nice new humi.

The guy that has your addy if anyone needs it.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Been there done that.....but weren't you part of the 20 who ride like 100?????
> 
> HMMMM
> 
> ...


You and Al in cahoots on this pot stirring deal? 

I am starting to feel like Mr. Pink.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well if it will make you feel better its a "Birthday Present"....LOL







1) ssutton219-has address










LOL....





Shawn


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> Well if it will make you feel better its a "Birthday Present"....LOL
> 
> 1) ssutton219-has address
> 
> ...


Now I feel guilty for mentiong my B'day. A man can't win. 
That's it, I'm going AWOL.:chk


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

ssutton219 said:


> 1) ssutton219-has address
> 2) houdini - needs address


Im blown away every time I look at the before and after....Send me that address!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

houdini said:


> Im blown away every time I look at the before and after....Send me that address!


PM sent!!

Gotta love it!!

Al


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> PM sent!!
> 
> Gotta love it!!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al....Hey Tim...Suck it!!!

USPS - 0308 0070 0001 6008 6232


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

houdini said:


> Thanks Al....Hey Tim...Suck it!!!
> 
> USPS - 0308 0070 0001 6008 6232


 Al, you're asking for it! :bx


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Al, you're asking for it! :bx


I'm just trying to help a brother out. You can't fault me for that can you? I'm not doing anything you wouldn't do if you were me and I was you. 
Well if I was you I'd have a really nice humidor wouldn't I? 
Anyway, is it seasoned yet? I got her spot all picked out.

Al


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

LOL....Hey Al...Were fighting for that bad boy!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

houdini said:


> LOL....Hey Al...Were fighting for that bad boy!


Harry,
If you insist. I haven't obliged anyone in a long time with such a request. But I might have a few rounds left in me.
You're in NYC, I'm in Jersey so I'll meet you on the GWB at high noon and we will settle it. K? 
:ss:ss:ss

Al


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> I'm just trying to help a brother out. You can't fault me for that can you? I'm not doing anything you wouldn't do if you were me and I was you.
> Well if I was you I'd have a really nice humidor wouldn't I?
> Anyway, is it seasoned yet? I got her spot all picked out.
> 
> Al


Dude, you know I am picking at you. I can only graciously and humbly accept the devastation you are trying to place on me. 
You're A-1 in book! A great BOTL all the way. :tu


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Harry,
> If you insist. I haven't obliged anyone in a long time with such a request. But I might have a few rounds left in me.
> You're in NYC, I'm in Jersey so I'll meet you on the GWB at high noon and we will settle it. K?
> :ss:ss:ss
> ...


ITS ON!! WHERES MICKEY??? :gn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

and all the while I am headed to to pick it up and sneak it back to Kansas!!!






Shawn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

BUMP.

Cause I wanted to. :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Tim how about a new photo of how the inside of this is lookin?

Al


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Hey Tim how about a new photo of how the inside of this is lookin?
> 
> Al


:tpd:


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Hey Tim how about a new photo of how the inside of this is lookin?
> 
> Al





houdini said:


> :tpd:


Allllllllriiiiighty then! Thanks for reviving the thread.

Here are the most recent pics (about 5 mins ago), minus 2 sticks (Thanks Rick [hurricane6]).










Don't tell the wifey, but I have 15 Diablos on the way, and 15 OTHER sticks. A few are leaving on the ride with the Horsemen this week. As well as another BOMB! Shhhh.
I gotta find some Illusine 68's. That box only has 2 left. The Cg:4 Box has about 6 Cg's and7 88's in it. I'll probably call the B&M tomorrow about the 68's.


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Beautiful and amazing. I'm astounded the more I'm on this. I like that spidey humidifier in the back. (spider-man, spider-man, does what ever a spider can):chk


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow Tim looking good. How's the RH holding?

All the best,
Al

Still looks like you have a lot of room. Less room holds the RH better.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Wow Tim looking good. How's the RH holding?
> 
> All the best,
> Al
> ...


It is holding rock steady. The Hydra is now pretty dead on with my Hygro.
It Stays at 65-66% Constant. :tu

I am going to cut some dividers so I can stack like sticks together. Should Make for some more shelf room till I can do something else.

I guess you want me to get it boxed up and on the way, huh?

Sticks are not included!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Lookin good Tim. It's gotta feel good to know you put that thing all together with your own hands. Must be double satisfaction everytime you are standing there looking at it. Which is probably all the time.:tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Truly impressive. Nice work.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Lookin good Tim. It's gotta feel good to know you put that thing all together with your own hands. Must be double satisfaction everytime you are standing there looking at it. Which is probably all the time.:tu


I do turn around and look at it a lot. It was a fun project. It is really rewarding to see it holding steady RH. I wouldn't have been able to do it without you guys though. Every bit of the knowledge I used to build it came from CS. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> It is holding rock steady. The Hydra is now pretty dead on with my Hygro.
> It Stays at 65-66% Constant. :tu
> 
> I am going to cut some dividers so I can stack like sticks together. Should Make for some more shelf room till I can do something else.
> ...


I would have thought it would have been on the way by now, with the smokes!

I'm glad it's holding for you. Enjoy it, you did one heck of a job!

All the best,
Al

P.S. If anyone needs Tim's address I still have it. I think he still has way to much room in that thing. :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

BUMP 


If anyone is looking for a guy to bomb. Tim is having a problem holding RH due to the amount of empty space in his new humi.:tu

Al

PM if you need his address.


----------



## beauregard (Apr 7, 2008)

great idea. I'm interested to see how this turns out.

I picked up low wattage under cabnit/shelf lights for my for around 30 bucks at the home improvement store. Under cabinets I just plug them in but on my shelves I added a lamp dimmer to adjust the brightness.. that came out great.

good luck


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful! I see lots of yummyness in there!


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

beauregard said:


> great idea. I'm interested to see how this turns out.
> 
> I picked up low wattage under cabnit/shelf lights for my for around 30 bucks at the home improvement store. Under cabinets I just plug them in but on my shelves I added a lamp dimmer to adjust the brightness.. that came out great.
> 
> good luck


I'll cut you some slack 'cause you're a newbie, but let's see some PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES!! 

P.S. A belated "Welcome to the jungle" at ya!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

DUDE.....that is just incredible. I am in awe. Really!!

Very nice craftsmanship!! :tu


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Speaking about lights:
Computer case customizers use these thin, low wattage fluorescent tubes called CCLs, or cold cathode lamps. They come in different colors including white. They are made to plug into computer power supplies but should work off of a battery pack. They are the same thing that lights up the back of LCD screens, little neon tubes really.
Or for something simple, there are these stick on LED lights that you press to light on and off. Made for closets and sheds and such. Very cheap.
Hmmm... Maybe we need a "Tim's Humi Webcam" so we can keep current.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

duhman said:


> Speaking about lights:
> Computer case customizers use these thin, low wattage fluorescent tubes called CCLs, or cold cathode lamps. They come in different colors including white. They are made to plug into computer power supplies but should work off of a battery pack. They are the same thing that lights up the back of LCD screens, little neon tubes really.
> Or for something simple, there are these stick on LED lights that you press to light on and off. Made for closets and sheds and such. Very cheap.
> Hmmm... Maybe we need a "Tim's Humi Webcam" so we can keep current.


:r I could sell subscriptions to it, like those webcam gals do. J/K. I know just the fella to ask about the CCL's. Oh Scott! Thanks for the help, Bro. I do need to get some light in that thing.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Dang, Tim! Is there anything you DON'T do well? * :r


----------



## War Eagle (Jun 8, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Dang, Tim! Is there anything you DON'T do well? * :r


Yep. Count when doing a trade.:tu


----------



## smoke_screen (Dec 1, 2007)

A thing of beautiful mate.... great job!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> *Dang, Tim! Is there anything you DON'T do well? * :r


YEP! He sucks at posting updated photo's!!! :ss

No photo's = to much room in the humi. I have his addy if anyone needs it. 

Al


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> YEP! He sucks at posting updated photo's!!! :ss
> 
> No photo's = to much room in the humi. I have his addy if anyone needs it.
> 
> Al


Well, since you have been the cause for a need to update, here ya go!

Notice the bottom compartment is about to bust. The Olivas and Bagged smokes go out to Nick (rajin' cajun) soon.:u









It is a lot fuller than it was. The box on top of the lowest shelves is full of Misc. Sticks!









Before:









After:









Now Al, call of the DOGS!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Now that's some good chit right there!! The brothers have done a great thing. They saw a brother in need of help and came running! looks like your in good shape for a little while.

As much fun as this has been I think it's time I moved on and found another brother in need.

Al



smokeyscotch said:


> Well, since you have been the cause for a need to update, here ya go!
> 
> Notice the bottom compartment is about to bust. The Olivas and Bagged smokes go out to Nick (rajin' cajun) soon.:u
> 
> ...


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Now that's some good chit right there!! The brothers have done a great thing. They saw a brother in need of help and came running! looks like your in good shape for a little while.
> 
> As much fun as this has been I think it's time I moved on and found another brother in need.
> 
> Al


Al, I appreciate your thoughfulness and drive. You just let me know who the new victim...I mean Gorilla in need is, and I am glad to help. :tu

As a matter of fact, I know of this guy that goes by ahc4353 that could use a little Gorilla Love!! :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

smokeyscotch said:


> Al, I appreciate your thoughfulness and drive. You just let me know who the new victim...I mean Gorilla in need is, and I am glad to help. :tu
> 
> As a matter of fact, I* know of this guy that goes by ahc4353 that could use a little Gorilla Love!! *:ss


I know for a fact that ahc4353 has all the gorilla love he needs. No worries there.

Al :ss


----------

